
Why I Regretted Hiring the “Perfect” Employee - shawndumas
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/why-i-regretted-hiring-perfect-employee-marc-lore?trk=hp-feed-article-title
======
damian2000
I've come across employees who start off as new hires fine for weeks or months
before settling into a permanent negative attitude... difficult if not
impossible to spot during an interview. A probation period could be the best
option, at the end of which either party (employer or employee) can decide to
not continue.

